# Thông báo > Khiếu nại, tố cáo >  Xin hỏi Admin

## cnc24

Mình mới đăng ký tài khoản, sao lại không post được trong mục cần mua nhỉ?

----------


## biết tuốt

hình như để tránh spam nên có điều kiện lọc ,

----------


## cnc24

> hình như để tránh spam nên có điều kiện lọc ,


 Vào các mục khác thì có nút new post, nhưng vào mục cần mua thì không có nút new post, em không hiểu tại sao.

----------


## nhatson

> Vào các mục khác thì có nút new post, nhưng vào mục cần mua thì không có nút new post, em không hiểu tại sao.


đọc nội quy diễn đàn sẽ rỏ

----------

